# متحسسات الازاحة Displacement Sensors



## مشتاق الرصافي (5 ديسمبر 2010)

*اخواني مهندسي الميكاترونكس، ارجو مساعدتي في صنع Displacement Sensor، بحثت عن الخارطة الالكترونية لمثل هذه المتحسسات لكنني لم اجدها، فأرجو المساعدة رجاءاً*​


----------



## zamalkawi (5 ديسمبر 2010)

ماذا تريد تحديدا؟


----------



## مشتاق الرصافي (5 ديسمبر 2010)

اريد رسم الخارطة الالكترونية لمتحسسات الازاحة، على سبيل المثال خارطة Laser Displacement Sensor


----------



## ياسر الشعار (29 ديسمبر 2010)

*Sensors Handbook*

السلام عليكم 

هذا الكتاب يوضح لك جميع المخططات ، طبعا الرابط تورنت

وبالتوفيق

http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/5668505/Sensors_Handbook_(2009)_-_(Malestrom)


----------



## مشتاق الرصافي (29 ديسمبر 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً اخي ياسر على هذا الكتاب القيم


----------



## رابيو (10 يناير 2011)

مشكور اخوي


----------

